# Trunk wont open..stuck issue



## josh2012eco (Oct 6, 2014)

Plenty of times. 
No solution yet.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Silicone lube on the trunk seal.....if they aren't opened for a few days they weld shut to the seals.
My Cruze did it (till the lube)....wifes Malibu does it if I forget to lube the seal......it happens, she drives it, I don't.

Rob


----------



## Colt45 (Jan 4, 2014)

X2 on the silicone spray. Only thing that is 'safe' on rubber. If it is a winter problem, you will have to dry the entire trunk seal, as well as the area that the trun-klid contacts with the seal, after every car wash.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Is there any adjustment for the spring tension on the trunk hinge on this car(I have not looked). Reason I ask it seems over time mine no longer pops up as high, this is exacerbated when there any snow/ice on the lid adding weight. Think mine now pops open a total of 2 inches.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

To the best of my knowledge there was a different stiffer setup for trunk with lip spoilers from the factory.


----------



## Colt45 (Jan 4, 2014)

spacedout said:


> Is there any adjustment for the spring tension on the trunk hinge on this car(I have not looked). Reason I ask it seems over time mine no longer pops up as high, this is exacerbated when there any snow/ice on the lid adding weight. Think mine now pops open a total of 2 inches.


Not sure if you can change the tension. Mine never really opened more than about 1/3 of the way, no matter what condition....older cars were easy to adjust.

There is this.... http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-detailing-interior/4317-adjusting-trunk-open-force.html


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

spacedout said:


> Is there any adjustment for the spring tension on the trunk hinge on this car(I have not looked). Reason I ask it seems over time mine no longer pops up as high, this is exacerbated when there any snow/ice on the lid adding weight. Think mine now pops open a total of 2 inches.


mine pops open for just about an inch. :icon_scratch:


Been wanting to order these but am not sure of its durability, as in how long the springs would last. Am thinking I might just be wasting money and just leave the trunk as it is.... 


Car Trunk Boot Lid Lifting Spring


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

I have the springs pictured above - from some mob on AliExpress or eBay, somewhere in China, anyway - and they work.

Well, *it* works, I should say, I bought two but only need one.

I haven't noticed it failing or rusting, it's been in there for a couple of years now.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

gonna try lubing the seal.


----------



## Philb (Jun 18, 2016)

spacedout said:


> Is there any adjustment for the spring tension on the trunk hinge on this car(I have not looked). Reason I ask it seems over time mine no longer pops up as high, this is exacerbated when there any snow/ice on the lid adding weight. Think mine now pops open a total of 2 inches.


This works:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=fwlncCth2Qo


----------

